# Best inshore spinning reel?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

In need of new reels for trout reds and Spanish, etc... Have had Penn SS for years and always having to take them in for repair. Have tried the Penn battle but one year into it, it went into the shop. I Have owned one shimano and it never had a problem once. So looks like I'll go with shimano. What is the best, most durable, salt water capable reel out there? Price no issue. With small kids my gear gets treated rough and I wade fish a good bit so my reels get soaked. Love to hear anyone's comment on "the BEST" spinning reel out there. Also, I'm fishing all braided line.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

This is very surprising to hear on your Penn's.

I've used Penn's all my life, never had to take one in for repair before I wore all the gears/bearings out.

Can't really recommend a different reel for you to try.
Maybe others can offer their opinions...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ldw said:


> In need of new reels for trout reds and Spanish, etc... Have had Penn SS for years and always having to take them in for repair. Have tried the Penn battle but one year into it, it went into the shop. I Have owned one shimano and it never had a problem once. So looks like I'll go with shimano. What is the best, most durable, salt water capable reel out there? Price no issue. With small kids my gear gets treated rough and I wade fish a good bit so my reels get soaked. Love to hear anyone's comment on "the BEST" spinning reel out there. Also, I'm fishing all braided line.


Shimano makes a fine reel, but I have sworn off of Shimano. The reason is because they do not support their reels past about 5 years. When you pay good money for a reel it should not have to be replaced when the parts for that particular model runs out. For instance I have Penns that are over 30 years old and you can still get parts. I have a Daiwa that old as well, and you can still get parts. So what makes Shimano think they can discontinue a model and not support that model with parts. I personally believe and this is just my opinion but it is greed. Forcing you to buy a new reel whenever yours starts having problems, simply because parts are no longer available to fix it right. I will also tell you I am really impressed with the new Daiwa BG series. Pretty impressed with them so far!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was in the same boat, I used Penn for decades and was loyal thru and thru, till I used a shimano then it was over for penn. My last 440SS is on my sabiki rod and it grinds and feels like crap and yes I pulled the cover when bought new out of the box and put more grease in them.



lobsterman said:


> Shimano makes a fine reel, but I have sworn off of Shimano. *The reason is because they do not support their reels past about 5 years. *When you pay good money for a reel it should not have to be replaced when the parts for that particular model runs out. For instance I have Penns that are over 30 years old and you can still get parts. I have a Daiwa that old as well, and you can still get parts. So what makes Shimano think they can discontinue a model and not support that model with parts. I personally believe and this is just my opinion but it is greed. Forcing you to buy a new reel whenever yours starts having problems, simply because parts are no longer available to fix it right. I will also tell you I am really impressed with the new Daiwa BG series. Pretty impressed with them so far!



Hmm well that shines a new light, I didn't know that.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

I had issue with mid grade Penn's as well(Battle, Fierce, Pursuit). I took em to Ocean Master Keith for service and a little a supe up. Been money ever since. Shimano makes a great reel, no question about it. I just like Penns. Especially the bang for your buck that you get out of the ones I listed above.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Pier-Dude said:


> I was in the same boat, I used Penn for decades and was loyal thru and thru, till I used a shimano then it was over for penn. My last 440SS is on my sabiki rod and it grinds and feels like crap and yes I pulled the cover when bought new out of the box and put more grease in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have some older Penn SSM's 650 through 950 as well as a couple of older Penn Slammers and never a problem. The smaller SSG's however (350 and 450)which are graphite bought new around the same time are long gone. Completely worn out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my Penn Battles and my KK Penn 700 greenie, but the feel of this new one by 13 Creed X is got me wondering. Ain't used it yet so can't give a real opinion on it but just messing with it and my battles, it's smoother then them!!! Pompano Joe and Oceanmaster can fix up whatever you get so no worries, just go by feel since it's an extension of ya!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Shimano Stella 3000XG 

Easy answer

Why because it Lasts, smoothest reel, and handles saltwater like a charm.

Like everything in the world u get what u pay for.

If ur addicted to fishing and plan on using it practically daily and u have money. Then DONT hesitate and buy you the best reel on the market. U wont be disappointed

Now would you like to know what the BEST rod is to match that reel? LOL

Shimano Stella's have been at the top of the spinning reel game since they've come out all other companies and competitors are ONLY trying to reach their bar

From a 3000 to a 20k inshore to offshore there is ONLY 1 Best


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> Shimano makes a fine reel, but I have sworn off of Shimano. The reason is because they do not support their reels past about 5 years. When you pay good money for a reel it should not have to be replaced when the parts for that particular model runs out. For instance I have Penns that are over 30 years old and you can still get parts. I have a Daiwa that old as well, and you can still get parts. So what makes Shimano think they can discontinue a model and not support that model with parts. I personally believe and this is just my opinion but it is greed. Forcing you to buy a new reel whenever yours starts having problems, simply because parts are no longer available to fix it right. I will also tell you I am really impressed with the new Daiwa BG series. Pretty impressed with them so far!


Agreedfinding parts for a 15 year old stella is impossible


----------



## AscendAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm fond of Penn and Shimano. As for Shimano's, I've always had good luck when I had my Stradics before having to sell them some years back. Now I've got Penns and they will horse nearly everything in that bites the hook.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I called Shimano parts department and they never heard of discontinuing support after 5 years.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They do not support their reels. Ive tried to get parts for reels just a few years old. "Not Available".

They sell their parts to a few select dealers like Southwestern. When Southwestern runs out they are "unattainable".

I love my new Sustain 2500..!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ocean Master.....are you still open for business? I have some reels I need to send over for cleaning, etc.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Shimano Stella 3000XG
> 
> Easy answer
> 
> ...


Sponsored by Shimano by any chance? :whistling:

I have some Shimano Symetre's that have held up so far, but up till last year it was mostly bass fishing. One is starting to grind a bit and I need to have it looked at, the rest have held up so far but not as smooth as they once were. Probably have them all rehab'd soon.

I have found my Lew's baitcasters to be pretty reliable, I still use an old BB-1 for launching topwater baits. So far they have held up to my abuse pretty well for inshore. If I had to choose right now I'd take another Lew's over a Shimano, but I have a heavy preference for baitcasters due to my lifetime of bass fishing, so I'm biased there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Sponsored by Shimano by any chance? :whistling:
> 
> I have some Shimano Symetre's that have held up so far, but up till last year it was mostly bass fishing. One is starting to grind a bit and I need to have it looked at, the rest have held up so far but not as smooth as they once were. Probably have them all rehab'd soon.
> 
> I have found my Lew's baitcasters to be pretty reliable, I still use an old BB-1 for launching topwater baits. So far they have held up to my abuse pretty well for inshore. If I had to choose right now I'd take another Lew's over a Shimano, but I have a heavy preference for baitcasters due to my lifetime of bass fishing, so I'm biased there.


No not sponsored. His question was, what is the BEST inshore reel? 

Shimano Stella's are world known as the best* its really a easy answer. :yes:

The day another company comes out with a better reel, the world will know. Until then FISH SHIMANO


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Ocean Master.....are you still open for business? I have some reels I need to send over for cleaning, etc.



Yes sir I'm back at it again..!!

Keith


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

For years I was a Penn guy. But over time I have come to be a "whatever works guy". 
I jusk make damn sure that I have a back up.

Since it gets soaked in the saltwater a lot surf fishing, I use a Quantum Optix 60P. My inshore go-to is a Penn 5500ss, circa 2002. I keep my Penn 7500ss, circa 1995, for back up. And I always bring my 714z for fun.
For being the cheapest reel, the Quantum is the smoothest. Always rinse/soak your reels. Always. Corrosion will kill your gear.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck i still have 3 Mitchell 304's (50-60 years old) i commonly use....alot of it is how you take care of your stuff...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Stella is high dollars. You could get a Stradic and be fine for inshore. Prolly buy 3 or 4 of them for the same money. Stella might be the best , only know of a couple owners. Unless tuna popper fishing not needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

*Shimano Stradic*

If you are buying new, then for the money give me a Shimano Stradic. Get the regular model, not the new Ci4+ (I think those are just a little too weak). I like a 3000 size for throwing lures, jigs, etc. I like a 4000 size or 5000 size for tossing live baits, particularly for bull reds. 

The Shimano Stellas are very nice, but wayyy too expensive. 

I've never had any problems with any of my Stradics and they take a beating, get dropped in the water when wading, left in the boat for months, and handle lots of fish.

The only other reel Shimano sold that might have been a better value is the old Spheros FA or FB models. They were designed to be a saltwater work horse, they're pretty simple and easy to maintain. I've got a bunch of 4000FBs and a few 3000FAs and FBs. Man, those things were about $50-$75 less than the Stradic and held up just as well. I have maintained mine and always look for them on eBay. The newer Spheros aren't made to the same standards. There are plenty of parts available out there, too, if you need them (I only know this because they show up in eBay searches for the reel itself).

Tight lines.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

My vote is for the Stradic as well. 3000-4000 size. I prefer the 3000 size due to weight difference since I don't do live bait. I've caught some nice reds on a 2500, and countless bulls on a 4000, so no need to get any bigger than that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> My vote is for the Stradic as well. 3000-4000 size. I prefer the 3000 size due to weight difference since I don't do live bait. I've caught some nice reds on a 2500, and countless bulls on a 4000, so no need to get any bigger than that.


No doubt there....I have several 4K's and the new 13 Creed X I just bought is a 4K. I paired it with a 7 ft H20 Express rod w/ micro guides (150 in the whole set up). I haven't used it in the water yet, but threw it fer the 1st time this AM....oooohhhhhhh weeeee smooth and casts like a dream!!! We'll see how the drag holds up when I get on some fish but I think she'll be fine.


----------



## rklazajr (Jul 20, 2017)

I now use daiwa spinning reels, mainly the ballistic and the Fuego. Great reels. Fish saltwater in Texas. Just rinse after use.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I called Shimano parts department and they never heard of discontinuing support after 5 years.


Of course they are not going to tell you that or no one would buy another reel period. But like Ocean Master mentioned just try getting any parts after a little while and see just how great their support really is.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> No not sponsored. His question was, what is the BEST inshore reel?
> 
> *Shimano Stella's are world known as the best* its really a easy answer. :yes:
> 
> The day another company comes out with a better reel, the world will know. Until then FISH SHIMANO*


Yes sir you are correct but again I refuse to any longer support a company who does not support their own product. Daiwa makes a darn close match and supports their stuff indefinitely.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

lobsterman said:


> Yes sir you are correct but again I refuse to any longer support a company who does not support their own product. Daiwa makes a darn close match and supports their stuff indefinitely.


There are issues with Daiwa as well especially if you have Saltiga's that use mag seal oil. They will also not service JDM reels like Shimano. You will have to send your reels to Japan. 

Alan Hawk has more details on the issues with Daiwa. 

I haven't had a problem servicing my 08' Stella's though.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I see we have alot of Shimano "Stradic" fans.... 

But can we clarify as to which one????

My vote is the NEW 2017 Ci4+ Stradic HG

guys there is like 5 different models of each "Stradic"

Shimano Stella is still BEST though LOL


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I prefer the pre-17 CI4+ Stradics, stick with the round foam handles

Pretty disappointed with the FK's


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jiggly said:


> There are issues with Daiwa as well especially if you have Saltiga's that use mag seal oil. They will also not service JDM reels like Shimano. You will have to send your reels to Japan.
> 
> Alan Hawk has more details on the issues with Daiwa.
> 
> I haven't had a problem servicing my 08' Stella's though.


You will as soon as the parts are gone. My jigging buddies all have FA's and can't get theirs serviced. I know they are incredible reels but a product, whether it is a reels, a rod or a car or whatever else, it's only as good as the service after the sale. Shimano used to be like that only servicing US models as well but listening to customers is why they started servicing Japan models here.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I see we have alot of Shimano "Stradic" fans....
> 
> But can we clarify as to which one????
> 
> ...


I have a 2500 Ci4 Stradic, nice little reel.

I'd get the new sustain if it was out then. So that may be the best under the Stella


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have been using the Quantum Smokes for a long time. I have one of the first edition 3000 reels. They have been great. The latest Smoke Speed is what I used lately.

I bought some new Power Pro Maxquatro super thin braid. The smokes would get too many knots. I grabbed a new Sustain 2500 I had on the shelf and put it on the same rod. No wind knots after at least 100 casts.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

i love my sustain 4000 i have it is a older model and cant remember what model off the too of my head but it is great. i perfer it over my stradic ci4+


----------



## xainrandhawa (Mar 29, 2021)

You need to check these best Ultralight Spinning Reels , these are fit for you!


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

ldw said:


> In need of new reels for trout reds and Spanish, etc... Have had Penn SS for years and always having to take them in for repair. Have tried the Penn battle but one year into it, it went into the shop. I Have owned one shimano and it never had a problem once. So looks like I'll go with shimano. What is the best, most durable, salt water capable reel out there? Price no issue. With small kids my gear gets treated rough and I wade fish a good bit so my reels get soaked. Love to hear anyone's comment on "the BEST" spinning reel out there. Also, I'm fishing all braided line.


I just bought the PENN Spinfisher 6500 ssiv. I've always bought PENN for one reason, they are easy to work on. I own several PENN SS series reels and only bought the Spinfisher because I wanted something new. Pull a Shimano apart and you'll be lucky to get it back together. I would look at the PENN Slammer III and if you really want to spend some money, the Torque II series from PENN is really nice.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I’m a Penn fan for spinners, and Lew’s for bait casters. I grew up bass fishing with bait casters, but I find myself using them less and less. I mainly use a Battle 2 3000. I bought my 6 yr old a Battle 2 2500, he thinks I bought it for him any way lol. I’m falling in love with that reel it’s awesome with 10lb braid. When I can’t fish the salt we stack up the hybrids, and stripers south of Atlanta. Those fish will put a hurting on a reel, and I have yet to have a problem with any of my Battles. Some days we are catching 50+ fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

4yo thread. 
Shimano Stella cannot be competed with by any reel on the market. Maybe Zebco...I mean...Van Staal


----------

